# Hog Wild Hunting Preserve - Nothing but praise!



## KBD431 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am a long time GON reader but relatively new to the website.  I recently booked a hog hunting trip with Chris Mullis at Hog Wild Hunting Preserve because of what I had read in posts on this site.  Everything worked out so well I wanted to share my entire experience! 
First off I am 40 something and have not hunted since high school.  I have a 12 y/o son who has been fishing since he was 4 but had never hunted.  This trip was all about his first hunting experience and I wasn’t the most experienced person to help him out!

In scanning this forum I found reference to several paid hunting plantations.  When I read the post about Chris Mullis and Hog Wild Hunting Preserve I was very impressed.  Chris was praised for many things including how well he worked with kids so I decided to give him a call.  From our first phone call I felt very comfortable.  Chris in no way made me feel inexperienced (though I am) and he listened to EVERYTHING I said.  My first bizarre request was I wanted my son and I to both hunt, but my wife wanted to attend as well to video tape my son’s first hunt.  No problem, Chris arranged for a three person blind for us to hunt from.  My next request was my son and I both wanted to shoot a hog (first hog for each of us) so Chris planned ahead to move us if needed and again he had to account for a three person stand.  I mentioned to Chris that I wanted to teach my son that we eat what we kill.  Much to my surprise Chris offered to grill the backstrap and feed us lunch before we left, WOW that works! 

I won’t go through every newbie question that I asked but let it suffice to say I made many calls to Chris all of which he eagerly took (even while driving out of state to celebrate his anniversary) and ended each call with, “call me back anytime you have a question”.  My son’s biggest concern was wounding a hog and having it wander off hurt so Chris even loaned us his personal shooting stick for a more steady shot.

The day of our hunt came and we met Chris and Dusty (his helper) and into the woods they took us.  A short ride later we were at the blind.  Chris had remembered to bring the shooting stick he promised and had the blind all set for 3 people.  He got us settled in the blind and said just give a him a call when we needed him to come get us and our hog. 

Before the first hour was up we had hogs appear in our shooting lanes a couple of times.  My son Tyler and I discussed which one he should take, and he patiently waited for the best shot.  As his mom video taped, BANG one shot about 1 inch behind the ear and his hog dropped without ever taking a step.  I immediately called Chris (mostly out of excitement) and he suggested we stay in the blind for a little while and see if we could get the hogs to come back.  That sure was good advice.  In about 30 minutes back they came back and actually seemed very curious about the hog that was down.  I was able to take the same time my son did, pick the hog of my choice, and not to be out done, dropped my hog with one shot as well (actually within 3 feet of where Tyler had dropped his).  I do believe I was a little out classed!  Tyler shot his hog with a single shot behind the ear from his Rossi 22-250 while mine was much less pretty with a heart/lung shot from a 30-06 shooting core-lock ammo (sorry no ribs from mine).

I have already used twice as many words as intended and I still haven’t captured how enjoyable this hunt was for us.  Chris and Dusty made us all three immediately feel very comfortable.  Dusty did a great job of hauling our hogs out of the field and skinned and quartered them both before packing them into our cooler.  Chris, as promised, created great sandwiches from the backstrap and we finished off everything he grilled before we left!

Chris did an excellent job of making my son’s first hunt a very positive experience.  I knew we were creating a lifetime memory and I really wanted it to be special and Chris certainly was instrumental in helping with that.  Tyler and I can’t wait to go back and hunt hogs with Chris again! 

If you want a great hunt check Chris out at http://hogwildhuntingga.com.

Thank you Chris and Dusty for such a great experience!

Kevin, Tina, Tyler


----------



## jp328 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Good job*

Nice shot


----------



## 2-shot (Apr 20, 2009)

Great job, I took my 7 yr old there recently, he loved it.  I'll go back again sometime and maybe try my luck, that's a great place especially for 1st timers.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats on all the success & fun.  Thx for the good report & pics.  Way-To-Go in getting your so into hunting to pass a great tradition on to the next generation.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, I went there alittle over two years ago when he was first starting out and injoyed every bit of it and would love to go back. I am glad ya'll had a great experience, it is definatly a good way to get a kig into hunting.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad your getting back into it and introducing you son as well.


----------



## rockwalker (Apr 20, 2009)

*Hog Wild*

I have said it before and i"ll say it again Chris runs a jam up operation and he makes it so just about anyone can afford a good time hunting. My son enjoys each trip we make to Chris' place. We have been about 4 times now and can't wait to go back. Austin wants to take his dog that Chris gave him down to try and let Hunter hunt a pig(he named his dog that Chris gave him Hunter. Go figure that one)


----------



## KBD431 (Apr 20, 2009)

Rockwalker - it was mostly what you had posted about Chris that caused me to select him and as you can tell, that was a great choice for us!  Thanks for sharing your past experiences and I'm sure Austin and Hunter will have a great trip.


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 20, 2009)

Kids are such deadeye shooters with their danged young eyes!!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 21, 2009)

That's a great story. Congrats to Dad and son. Hope you have many more successful hunts together!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 21, 2009)

awesome job


----------



## Biggamehunter987 (Sep 18, 2012)

*wild boar hunting*

Hey i have one of Chris Mullis business cards for a guided hunt. Can anyone tell me if he is still doing the hunts?  I have tried calling and havent got an answer. Thanks


----------



## hoghunter74 (Sep 19, 2012)

He has gone out of buisiness.


----------



## Biggamehunter987 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks bud, I was wondering why I couldn't get in touch with him.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Sep 19, 2012)

Somebody help him out, I cant remember the exact name but It was something like Briarwood Kennels or something of the sort that took over the same land Chris had. I tried to find there website but couldnt. I thank you have to get on face book and I aint cut out for all that.


----------

